
Snapchat Releases First Hardware Product “Spectacle” Destined to Fail - Nerdsmagazine
http://nerdsmagazine.com/snapchat-releases-spectacle-first-hardware-product-destined-to-fail/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Snapchat has a winner here. I'm not the target audience since I don't use
snapchat. But I see how these glasses could be seen everywhere. They have
style plus they are using models to present them. They are taking a good
approach to marketing. They're missing an opportunity by not making it a
product with long term prospects.

Many are comparing them to google glass but glass was much more expensive,
they had no defined purpose, plus they looked goofy on people. One of the
first shots we all saw was sergey brin with them on. He's a very presentable
guy but he's not the one you choose to present your new world changing gadget
to the selfie generation.

